# How to fit curved shafts



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

It looks like they would be the same length as your trace, from the breast collar back. Just a guess, as I have never seen those shafts before.

That's a nice looking cart.

Eta: obviously, the people with the chestnut did NOT measure for traces!!
Nor breeching.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

What is the website for those carts? I would like to look at them closer.


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

Kingston Saddlery Supply


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

the cart on that chestnut looks way to small period, sits really low near his hind legs. But it was easy to see how the curved shafts sit on a horse with the angle of the photo and the black metal against the chestnut.


----------

